# Walthers Transfer Table "Piece of Trash"



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

It arrived today so of course I immiediatly set it up temporarily and ran power to it. 

First off I got a 'C' on the display which is not mentioned anywhere in the manual, (read it twice). So I rotated the table around in the pit and sure enough it's directional, would be nice if they mentioned that.

Had to then adjust, bend, fidget, with every pick up shoe on it (lights didn't work at all initially). It would run than get bound up since the gears stopped making contact with the teeth in the pit. Filed both sides of the table that come in contact with the pit walls, and that helped slightly but it still wouldn't run the complete length of the pit without either binding or lifting a gear.

I then put some light grease on the pit wall surface, also hit the two contact gears, the worm gear, and the bearing clamps (completely dry from the factory). Still bound up, but better than before.

Then leveled the pit perfectly, made sure there were no warps, (used straight edges across teeth in pit), still bound up and lifted a gear.

I finally put my heaviest loco and a full bottle of scenic glue on it and presto she works.

What a piece of garbage. The worm and main gears look like they will last about a month without stripping. The motor is way too loud for what this thing costs. I will say the indexing has worked fine for me.

I personally have never had a problem with Walther's products, but they should be ashamed of this.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I hate to hear that as I have planned on using a transfer table in my next expansion.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I had the pre-indexed version. It was not to loud but had other issues. The table did not move to bad with a fair sized locomotive centered on it. It would bind if there was a locomotive that did not have its weight centered on it. The table would come off the track easily if there was not a locomotive on it. I controlled it using an old Bachmann kit transformer, this was done to allow it to creep at a slow speed. Even at a slow speed there were issues. I eventually took it out and replaced it with a turn table and roundhouse. Never had an issue with the turn table.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> I hate to hear that as I have planned on using a transfer table in my next expansion.


There are some youtube and internet mentions on this unit and one guy did extensive work on the pits (he had extensions) to get them square and level. Another guy replaced all the gears, motor, and had to install bushings, to get it right. I can see where you could get it reliable with some work and $$$, but the cost of this unit up front, just makes me scratch my head if it's worth it.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

tkruger said:


> I had the pre-indexed version. It was not to loud but had other issues. The table did not move to bad with a fair sized locomotive centered on it. It would bind if there was a locomotive that did not have its weight centered on it. The table would come off the track easily if there was not a locomotive on it. I controlled it using an old Bachmann kit transformer, this was done to allow it to creep at a slow speed. Even at a slow speed there were issues. I eventually took it out and replaced it with a turn table and roundhouse. Never had an issue with the turn table.


Exactly the same issues mine has. As my daughter said, "How are you going to move it empty?" The only way I can see is to add weights permanently. I hadn't thought about using an old unit! I have three very old ones, thanks I'll try that.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's a pic of what finally made it work right


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

wolfeinmane said:


> Exactly the same issues mine has. As my daughter said, "How are you going to move it empty?" The only way I can see is to add weights permanently. I hadn't thought about using an old unit! I have three very old ones, thanks I'll try that.


I tried adding weights. I filled all of the open space in the table with weights. Still no luck.


----------

